# Does it get any cuter???



## chadk (Jul 9, 2009)

This guy is now 7yrs old and still has this same personality...





Another family classic. This is my now 9yr old and 7yr old getting into the fridge. The older wants to make chocolate milk. The younger has a better plan...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG!! I can't imagine having that many kids. I had three and that was more than enough for me!!!

Your family is beautiful. And I love the dog.

Yvonne


----------



## dmmj (Jul 9, 2009)

the kid in the last pic on the bottom is a kid after my own heart, why waste time mixing it into the milk?, when you can go straight to the tap.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 9, 2009)

dmmj said:


> the kid in the last pic on the bottom is a kid after my own heart, why waste time mixing it into the milk?, when you can go straight to the tap.



I agree! Great family.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Jul 9, 2009)

The second pic is my favorite! What a face!!
And no, it doesn't get any cuter...a really nice family you have there


----------



## terryo (Jul 9, 2009)

These pictures are really meant for "public publication"......meaning...they should be in a book. The pictures are absolutely beautiful, and your children are gorgeous!


----------



## Candy (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG great pictures and I agree with Yvonne great dog and big too. I love the way you dress the girls the same they look so cute. Your boys are adorable and I think you should send that picture to the Hershey company they might want to use it.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jul 9, 2009)

So sweet!!!


----------



## Isa (Jul 10, 2009)

O wow, beautiful pictures.
Your kids are beautiful and the dog is sooo cute


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Chad, What great looking kids. I don't really think I can pic a fav pic they are all so cute. Your "one big dog" is a beauty-Lab and? it looks so laid back and more than likely pretty protective of his/her family. Your pics oozes love. Thanks so much for sharing them with us. They gave me my smile of the day.


----------



## Laura (Jul 10, 2009)

I think the dog is one of those Livestock gaurdian types.. Kuvaz maybe?? Am I close?! 
Good dog to put up with that.. watch his back/hips tho. 
Love the pics. you should all be in Print Ads!


----------



## chadk (Aug 4, 2009)

Sorry - just got back to this thread and see I missed a few questions... And thanks for all the kind words 

Robyn and Laura - the dog is just a mut. Supposedly mostly Husky (father) and the mother being german shepherd mixed with samoyed and other things. But who knows... Out of his whole litter (10-12 I think) most were smaller and various shades of blacks and browns. He was way bigger than all the rest and the only all white one of the bunch. We got him when he was 1yr old via CL for free and he's been turning out to be such a great dog. And yes, we are careful with the kids wanting to ride him and possibly hurting his hips  For being a very head strong and stubborn dog (not treat or toy motivated like most dogs) he does not have the slightest mean streak. You can pull raw steak from his mouth, pin him to the ground wrestling, etc and never see the slightest sign of annoyance or aggression. But if a stranger walks into our yard, he's suddenly the perfect big intimidating guard dog and that is about the only time you ever hear him bark.


----------



## treshell (Aug 4, 2009)

I have got to say the only kids cuter would be mine.
tj


----------



## Stazz (Aug 5, 2009)

Awww Chad I just LOVE your family and animal pics !!! You have such great kids man. My FAVE is of the twins with your dog (1st pic) and also the last...absolute classic!! And your dog sounds amazing ! So funny. I love hearing stories of everyones pet characters


----------

